# Help me revise my setup



## mrmondaynight (Mar 27, 2011)

I currently have the following

Onkyo 606
av123 ELT525M
&
Outlaw lfm

This will be used for my computer setup in a small bedroom.

I Would like to delete the receiver from the equation since i want more desk real estate. I also plan on giving away the sub to my brother. This would be 50/50 for music(rap, trance, and a little bit of metal) and movies. I'd like something bright, raw and in your face sounding this time as opposed to warm and soothing. I had to eq the top end with the elt's to get desired results and i'd rather not have to rely on heavy eq this time.

Are there any powered monitors out there that would do what i ask? If not, & i stay with the receiver, what bookshelf speakers would work? They'll be mounted close to the wall so rear ported is not an option.

Budget is $800-1k for the pair.

Now onto subs.

I have 2 10" fully loaded fi q's(dual 2 ohm) at my disposal and a marathon dj-3000 for power(700 x 2 at 4). The room is small and i don't want a huge box. I'd like to stay under 5 cubes if possible. Would 2 sealed work in 5 cubes? Or would 1 work better in 5?

All feedback is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mrmondaynight said:


> I currently have the following
> 
> Onkyo 606
> av123 ELT525M
> ...


Hello,
For Speakers, Pro Audio Active Monitors seem to be your best best. Behringer makes some Active Monitors in your price range. I would also look at JBL. By Active, that means the Speakers have Amplifiers in them and do not need an AVR for power.

I personally prefer Sealed Subwoofer Designs, but to each their own. As for how many are needed, it is hard to know how much Bass you want for this application. You could start with one and go from there...
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mrmondaynight (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the reply

Any specific models you have in mind?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Behringer 1030a would fit the bill. As would the 2030p. Just make sure it is not the "p" Model as it denotes Passive and does not have built in amplifiers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mrmondaynight (Mar 27, 2011)

Those look nice

Any opinions of the b2031? I like the 8" driver and the ribbon tweet.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have never listened to the 2031, but am a huge fan of Ribbon Tweeters. Given the value, I do not see you going wrong with them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mrmondaynight (Mar 27, 2011)

Definitely think i am going to pull the trigger on those. Thanks for the advice

Now i need to figure out what to do with the subs lol


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I look forward to reading your findings on the 2031's as just about everyone I know who uses Behringer uses the 1031's.

As for the Subwoofer, I would sell off the Subwoofers you have and see what kind of budget you have. The MartinLogan Depth I am using is fantastic and puts out a great deal of sound while not taking up much space.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Just to clarify, the 2031s also a polypropylene tweeter. It's the 3xxx series with the ribbons.

To throw out two other nice speakers:

JBL LSR 2328P

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/LSR2328P

Mackie 

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/HR624mk2/

As you can see, these speakers have rather large waveguides, which help match the off axis response of the tweeter to the woofer, resulting in a smooth transition in the crossover region and a rather natural presentation.


----------

